# I cannot believe this...



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi....I do not know if ZIP products are available in the USA but here in New Zealand they have been a long time supplier of Toasters,Blenders and most things one finds in a kitchen...
Anyway I bought a Zip Blender from a charity shop and it has been going great then it suddenly would not go....Thank goodness I resisted the temptation to look inside it cause yesterday I came across another one in a charity shop and picked it up today ....I have just tried it out on some dried potato chips and it went good then I noticed it was throwing out the potato where its not supposed to.....at the bottom of the plastic container....OH Dear ...When I checked it ...it has a hole in it.....
So I thought it was not a complete disaster cause I had the plastic container from the previous one...So I put it on and it would not go....I thought whats going on here..?? so I tried the container from the one I just bought and away it went ...So my previous one has the electrics all going and its apparantly the container thats the problem.......

Amazing?? worse ...when I tried to find who makes Zip products on Google ...not a thing ..ZIP????? I wonder if I can Araldite the hole up and I wonder how do these blenders cut out the electrics ...... Thanks MK


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The cheaper blenders we have here in the US usually have a safety tab that engages a switch when the unit is locked. Sometimes this plastic tab breaks off, rendering the unit inoperable until the container is replaced.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..Yes ..that is what must have happened....By the way I desparately need help programing a MH1210W thermostat that I inadvertantly bought ..(I was after a STC-1000 cause I have one and got it programed ) ....and got this MH1210W....

I am just missing something when I try to set it....I want it to control a heat bulb keeping the temp at 23 C to 24C ...Thanks Mk


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

FWIW, in my experience, the minimum between the two temps is usually at least a couple of degrees. Otherwise the unit could be constantly be cycling On and Off.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi.. Yes it will be continuously switch on and off by the sensor seeing the Temp settings that will be programed in....There is a min temp ( LS ) and and a High temp ( HS ) and I am presuming one has to set each and lock each setting in ....But I just cannot seem to get them locked in....
Surely it cannot be much different to the STC -1000 so I will go back and try and recall how I did it....and try and apply them to this one ...Fancy buying the wrong one ....My own fault.....
Thanks mk


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You didn't get a manual with it?


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..I got this ?? Not quite a manual...Mk


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Hard to see but, try this ... As an example, to reset the slewing setting from the default of 2 to a 1, press the On/Off button for three seconds to turn the unit on. Press the S button for three seconds to get into the Settings mode. It should be displaying a HC in the window. Press the Up/Down arrow head buttons to change that HC to a d. Press the S key to change the settings for "d", then use the Up/Down arrow head buttons until you see a 1, and then press the On/Off button to save your changes.

Now do much the same steps for the lowest temp and highest temp.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

(Press the S key to change the settings for "d", then use the Up/Down arrow head buttons until you see a 1, and then press the On/Off button to save your changes.)

Now do much the same steps for the lowest temp and highest temp. )

SpywareDr...Thank you very much ....I have tried what you suggest but once I bring up "d" and use the up/down arrows it just keeps going through the menu and there is not a 1 in the menu ....I have redressed what I did on the STC-1000 and its completely different ....

Cheers Mk


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Once you see the "d" in the window, press "S" to start altering the "S"ettings for "d".


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, is the manual much like this http://www.biopowered.co.uk/w/images/8/88/WH7016C_instructions.pdf


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi.As you will have gathered I am not much good at this ....I got the d ..pressed Set and it showed 1.0 ....What does this indicate and what next ? these settings quickly disappear... I am still at a loss to what the end setting is ....Do I have to set a minimum temp and a maximum temp via the menu......I presume I do....

Joeten..re the manual link ...its not the same model but it certainly looks the same at the front....Have you read the manual? I wonder what is applicable to my achieving what I want ...Am I right in understanding that the section " Upper and Lower Limit Functions " is what I need to concentrate on ....

I see there is a Youtube video on it but in Spanish ??? Thanks Mk


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi....I think I have cracked it....I downloaded a Youtube video and wrote out the Audio Text ..It was a completely different model to mine with significant diferences ..his was in F and in cooling mode ...but it must have helped me... cause once I established mine was set in Heating mode everything sort of came together... The manual link that Joeten posted also got me on the right track in fact I was pretty close with an earlier attempt in putting my settings in ....Of course I will wait til the morning and power it up with my heat bulbs...and see what happens ....

I am extremely grateful for all the help given to me and Joeten ..I have just noticed you are in Scotland ..its a pity we are not playing you in the RFC final...I think you really deserved to be there..The city I live in.(Invercargill).all the main streets are named after Scottish Rivers ......Regards Mk...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I still want to see pics in the Garden Status thread.......:grin:

Sounds like a great effort on getting some 'mater plants started.


----------

